# arboreal tarantula enclosures?



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi the only arboreals I currently keep are A.versicolor and H.maculata and Im planning on getting a few pokies soon 
just a quick question about what you guys keep yours in and if you have any pics? my arboreals are in the vertical oxo goodgrip containers but I feel that these are slightly too small. Is exo terra the best way to go?
regards
JB Owens


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

jb92 said:


> Hi the only arboreals I currently keep are A.versicolor and H.maculata and Im planning on getting a few pokies soon
> just a quick question about what you guys keep yours in and if you have any pics? my arboreals are in the vertical oxo goodgrip containers but I feel that these are slightly too small. Is exo terra the best way to go?
> regards
> JB Owens


5L cereal containers, tall sweet jars, exo nano and 30x30x45 for larger arbs plus hos enclosures will all do the job!

I use the cereal containers cos im a cheapskate!


----------



## jb92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi thankyou for the quick reply  what are the hos enclosures?
Regards
JB Owens


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Jonb1982 said:


> 5L cereal containers, tall sweet jars, exo nano and 30x30x45 for larger arbs plus hos enclosures will all do the job!
> 
> I use the cereal containers cos im a cheapskate!


Yep, what he says. :2thumb: Plus a huge selction of Custom Aquaria tanks I got second hand from Goliath Mark..............and even old Sunpat peanut butter jars and Coke bottles for slings!


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

jb92 said:


> Hi thankyou for the quick reply  what are the hos enclosures?
> Regards
> JB Owens


HOS stands for 'Hold onto your Spondulix'.....................nah, House of Spiders acrylic tanks. Very nice, but not cheap.


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

You can't go wrong with an exo-terra IMO - good looking enclosures, solid & secure with very good ventilation. You can get the nano for about £25 depending where you go.

Not as cheap as a cereal tub or sweet jar, but brilliant for display.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

large and small cereal containers and these 10lit square buckits


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Got my P.striata in an Exo Terra Nano (8x8x12) :2thumb:.


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

corny girl said:


> Got my P.striata in an Exo Terra Nano (8x8x12) :2thumb:.


oooooh how posh!


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

With just the one arboreal T, P cambridgei about 3 inches, I'm using a cereal container, will get an exo terra once adult.


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> With just the one arboreal T, P cambridgei about 3 inches, I'm using a cereal container, will get an exo terra once adult.


ooooh how posh!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Jonb1982 said:


> oooooh how posh!



Well Jon it was just sat around empty after a Crestie outgrew it, Selina said it would be ideal for the striata :2thumb:. Will look at getting a custom aquaria tank for my P.metallica when bigger (got another one sent to me today to replace the other one).


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

cant fault exo-terras


----------



## Dannydarby86 (Aug 27, 2012)

I bought 2 exo terras 30/30/45 from here

Terrariums by Exo Terra

I spoke to them today as well and they do the nano pretty sure the guy said 27 quid,spend an extra £2 free delivery


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Maybe you've seen this ? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/829721-arboreal-tanks.html


----------

